# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Thảo luận về động cơ step CoolMuscle

## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

Xin chào toàn thể Anh Em diễn đàn !
Em dân ngoại dạo, chót dính vào món CNC nên mê luôn.!
Trước giò dùng đồ mua sẵn, nay có ý DIY 1 em bé bé xinh xinh( phay gỗ hay nhôm đồng ), nhà gần hàng bãi nên hay đi nhìn ngắm  :Smile: 
Nay có 1 thùng motor này khoảng 20 con gì đó Cool Múcle 


không thấy Driver  :Smile: 
và vài em không rõ như :





Em xin nhờ các anh tư vấn có nên dùng mấy em này không , Driver mua có dễ không nếu được em xin địa chỉ luôn ạ ?!
Giá 1 em muscle là 100k ( em tò mò và thích khi thấy có tản nhiệt )
Em xin cảm ơn !

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Xỉn màu quá bác ah.con driver kia dạn dày sương gió ko biết còn sống dc ko.
Theo em thì ko mua hoặc làm 1 con về nghiên cứu thì được.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Trong hình con Cool Muscle đó phía đít không phải tản nhiệt mà là driver kèm theo luôn đấy bác. còn 2 con step kia là 5 phase phải có driver 5 phase, step thì cần quan tâm là 5 phase hay 2 phase mà chọn driver. Mua ngoài bãi thì sống chết ko biết dc, cái gì cũng 50/50 thôi. Nếu chưa rành, mua về để vọc vạch thì trên mục mua bán vẫn có hay mấy bác bán driver kèm motor thành bộ đã test kỹ có khoảng 300-400 thôi, có hưởng dẫn kỹ thuật chỉ cách sài luôn. Còn nếu muốn thử cảm giác mua đồ bãi thì ngại gì ko mua thử 1 lần xem mình hên hay xui  :Smile: 

Kinh nghiệm của em mua đồ bãi thì trả khoảng 60-70% giá chủ đưa ra là ok, đừng có dại mà ko trả giá nhé, phá giá thị trường hết  :Smile:

----------

duannguyen cnc Gỗ

----------


## CKD

Cool muscle 100K mà sáng đẹp thì múc về yêu khoa hovj cũng được ạ.
Mà cái đống này nó ở đâu nhỉ?

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Xỉn màu quá bác ah.con driver kia dạn dày sương gió ko biết còn sống dc ko.
> Theo em thì ko mua hoặc làm 1 con về nghiên cứu thì được.


Em cảm ơn anh !
có loai Cool Muscle 23L20 có khoảng 20 con và còn sạch sẽ. Với Thông Số em tìm hiểu được như hình sau :

Với Thông số như trên liệu chạy có khỏe không ạ ?!

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Cool muscle 100K mà sáng đẹp thì múc về yêu khoa hovj cũng được ạ.
> Mà cái đống này nó ở đâu nhỉ?


Quốc lộ 1A bên quận Bình Tân Anh ạ,
Con này tích hop driver kèm theo phai ko anh ?!
Vậy là mình chỉ cần mua jac cắm và kết nối với bo điều khiển ạ?!!

----------


## CKD

Bạn cho cái mã đầy đủ luôn đi. Chứ 23L20 chỉ nói lên motor size 57, dài 76 thôi.

----------

duannguyen cnc Gỗ

----------


## Ga con

Con đó mã C nên chỉ chạy được dạng mạng, RS232. Đã tích hợp driver rồi.

Thanks.

----------

duannguyen cnc Gỗ

----------


## ducduy9104

Nếu chạy mạng mà bác chủ không dùng được bán lại em 1 con về ngâm cứu gỡ vốn phụ bác nhé.

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Bạn cho cái mã đầy đủ luôn đi. Chứ 23L20 chỉ nói lên motor size 57, dài 76 thôi.


mã CM1 . C-23L20 ( TP hay TR ) em ko nhìn kỹ anh xem hình dùm em nhé

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Nếu chạy mạng mà bác chủ không dùng được bán lại em 1 con về ngâm cứu gỡ vốn phụ bác nhé.


Em chưa mua anh ạ, vì không biết nó dùng như thế nào, vào việc gì thì okay ?!

----------


## nhatson

rẻ thì mua đi ah, mạng có thể chuyển thành chạy step dir được

b.r

----------


## nhatson

Switching from P - type to a C – type
In ‘Single Line Command’ you have to enter in this order:
- w=526
- K16=2 (2 - C type)
- ?K16 (testing if motor has stored new value).
After each entry you have to press enter! At last you should power down the motor
and then back on. Then try to run a bank.
The procedure to switch back to P – type is the same except K16=2 you use K16=0.
Available values for K16 are :
0 sets motor to a P – type
1 sets motor to a V – type
2 sets motor to a C - type


http://automatizace.hw.cz/files/imag...Muscle_eng.pdf

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Switching from P - type to a C – type
> In ‘Single Line Command’ you have to enter in this order:
> - w=526
> - K16=2 (2 - C type)
> - ?K16 (testing if motor has stored new value).
> After each entry you have to press enter! At last you should power down the motor
> and then back on. Then try to run a bank.
> The procedure to switch back to P – type is the same except K16=2 you use K16=0.
> Available values for K16 are :
> ...


Em cám ơn Anh, do không rành nên cũng khó, chỉ nghĩ đơn thuần motor bước gắn vô card là nó chạy nên cân nhắc dùng thử cho kế hoạch cnc mini em yêu khoa học  :Smile: 
Vậy là dòng này tích hợp sẵn Driver và có thể dùng chế cháo được đúng không anh ?!

----------


## nhatson

> Em cám ơn Anh, do không rành nên cũng khó, chỉ nghĩ đơn thuần motor bước gắn vô card là nó chạy nên cân nhắc dùng thử cho kế hoạch cnc mini em yêu khoa học 
> Vậy là dòng này tích hợp sẵn Driver và có thể dùng chế cháo được đúng không anh ?!


nếu nó còn hoạt động được, cắm vào cổng com, đổi từ mode chạy mạng sang chạy step dir là ta có thể dùng cho CNC, wan trọng là mắc hay rẻ
cụ có mua và ko xài hết thì để lại em 1 con... cho vào bộ siu tập
b.r

----------

duannguyen cnc Gỗ

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> nếu nó còn hoạt động được, cắm vào cổng com, đổi từ mode chạy mạng sang chạy step dir là ta có thể dùng cho CNC, wan trọng là mắc hay rẻ
> cụ có mua và ko xài hết thì để lại em 1 con... cho vào bộ siu tập
> b.r


hàng bãi, số lượng mười mấy con anh ạ, em thì không biết test , cơ bản nhìn hình thức còn ok có trầy nhưng không móp méo, giá thì chủ báo 100k 1 con.
Em ở Bình Tân, Sài Gòn, không biết anh ở đâu ạ ?! Mua về mà sài okay em cũng xin tặng anh 1 con để sưu tập chơi, hihi

----------


## nhatson

> hàng bãi, số lượng mười mấy con anh ạ, em thì không biết test , cơ bản nhìn hình thức còn ok có trầy nhưng không móp méo, giá thì chủ báo 100k 1 con.
> Em ở Bình Tân, Sài Gòn, không biết anh ở đâu ạ ?! Mua về mà sài okay em cũng xin tặng anh 1 con để sưu tập chơi, hihi


giá đó okies, cứ cầm cốt motor quay, còn quay được là mua, 
ko xài thì lên mục mua bán rao, sẽ bán lại được, chí ít cũng dùng con motor được ko lo . em oder cụ mua hộ 2 con nhé
thanks thật to

em lo vụ setting lại chạy step/dir cho cụ
em ở q6, gần metro bình phú
b.r

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> giá đó okies, cứ cầm cốt motor quay, còn quay được là mua, 
> ko xài thì lên mục mua bán rao, sẽ bán lại được, chí ít cũng dùng con motor được ko lo . em oder cụ mua hộ 2 con nhé
> thanks thật to
> 
> em lo vụ setting lại chạy step/dir cho cụ
> em ở q6, gần metro bình phú
> b.r


Ầu ơ, nghe mừng rơi chuột  :Smile:  okay, vậy có gì chiều em ra deal giá lại và lựa hàng , Thanks anh giúp đỡ nhé,

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác có dư dùng chia lại em 1 con với ạ, mua về vọc vạch khi rảnh  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Mua hộ hoặc bán cho mình 3 con để ngâm cứu, làm review với nhé?

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Bác có dư dùng chia lại em 1 con với ạ, mua về vọc vạch khi rảnh


em mới lấy 5 còn , kho còn hơn 10 con nhưng cốt nhỏ quá em quay không được anh ạ  :Frown:

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Mua hộ hoặc bán cho mình 3 con để ngâm cứu, làm review với nhé?


chốt 3 hay 4 or 5 anh .hihi

----------


## CKD

Như đã chốt trên message nhe bác.
Lụm rác về ngâm chơi.

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

em lấy 5 em rồi. mai lấy thêm mấy con cho ae

----------

nhatson

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> em lấy 5 em rồi. mai lấy thêm mấy con cho ae

----------


## thuhanoi

Bao nhiêu 1 em vậy, lấy giùm 2 em cùng ngâm với he

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Bao nhiêu 1 em vậy, lấy giùm 2 em cùng ngâm với he


100k 1 cái anh ạ  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

> 100k 1 cái anh ạ


OK bác , lấy giúp 2 cái Cool Muscle nhé, cám ơn nhiièu

----------


## kenshido1231

> Quốc lộ 1A bên quận Bình Tân Anh ạ,
> Con này tích hop driver kèm theo phai ko anh ?!
> Vậy là mình chỉ cần mua jac cắm và kết nối với bo điều khiển ạ?!!


Mình cũng ở bình tân nè, mình ở Lê Đình Cẩn. bạn mua khúc nào vậy

----------


## kenhtoday

> Cool muscle 100K mà sáng đẹp thì múc về yêu khoa hovj cũng được ạ.
> Mà cái đống này nó ở đâu nhỉ?


Không biết giờ còn giá đó ko cậu nhi ? minh lâu rồi ko nghich

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Mình cũng ở bình tân nè, mình ở Lê Đình Cẩn. bạn mua khúc nào vậy


khúc gần Tỉnh lộ 10  :Wink:

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> OK bác , lấy giúp 2 cái Cool Muscle nhé, cám ơn nhiièu


mua dùm thì đơn giản , có điều em cũng bận ko đi ship được anh ạ. anh có quen ai qua lấy thì ok

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Không biết giờ còn giá đó ko cậu nhi ? minh lâu rồi ko nghich


Giá thì vẫn vậy, nhưng khó cái bận quá  :Wink:

----------


## kenshido1231

> khúc gần Tỉnh lộ 10


dưới chân cầu vượt hả, hay khúc nào, để mai mình chạy ra lụm 1 con test thử với

----------


## CKD

Em đào mộ chủ đề này để sô cái clip ma dê in tự tui






> Clip giới thiệu sơ qua chủ đề trao đổi về motor CoolMuscle được mua lại từ bãi rác. Trong đó có nhiều nội dung thú vị:
> - làm thế nào để config và sử dụng nó?
> - làm thế nào để chạy các chương trình CML được lưu trong nó (program bank executed)
> 
> Đầu tiên phải kết nối được motor với PC qua rs232, mình không rỏ các trường hợp khác, mình dùng với usb-uart ft232 và Ok. Sau đó thì chạy chương trình Cool Woks Lite hoặc terminal hoặc chương trình quản lý cổng COM nào khác.
> 
> Để reset thì chạy các cmd sau:
> w=526
> k16=x
> ...


Bạn nào có bí kíp reset default mấy con này thì cùng trao đổi nhe. Mình xác nhận là con CM1-23L20 này mình reset về mặc định cho nó được. Mà mình làm bằng cách gõ lệnh bậy bạ cho nó. Nên sau đó không rỏ lệnh nào có tác dụng  :Smile: 

Ngoài ra qua cái soft của nó thì có thấy vụ password... có là cái chi chi mà sao hỏi thầy google, thầy cũng bó tay.

----------


## Mới CNC

> Em đào mộ chủ đề này để sô cái clip ma dê in tự tui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bạn nào có bí kíp reset default mấy con này thì cùng trao đổi nhe. Mình xác nhận là con CM1-23L20 này mình reset về mặc định cho nó được. Mà mình làm bằng cách gõ lệnh bậy bạ cho nó. Nên sau đó không rỏ lệnh nào có tác dụng 
> 
> Ngoài ra qua cái soft của nó thì có thấy vụ password... có là cái chi chi mà sao hỏi thầy google, thầy cũng bó tay.


cùng quan tâm chủ đề nè

----------


## nhatson

> Em đào mộ chủ đề này để sô cái clip ma dê in tự tui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bạn nào có bí kíp reset default mấy con này thì cùng trao đổi nhe. Mình xác nhận là con CM1-23L20 này mình reset về mặc định cho nó được. Mà mình làm bằng cách gõ lệnh bậy bạ cho nó. Nên sau đó không rỏ lệnh nào có tác dụng 
> 
> Ngoài ra qua cái soft của nó thì có thấy vụ password... có là cái chi chi mà sao hỏi thầy google, thầy cũng bó tay.


haha, nghiên cứu usb rs232 cho phi vụ này ợ?

----------


## CKD

> haha, nghiên cứu usb rs232 cho phi vụ này ợ?


Đâu, kết nối với mấy con servo mà lúc được lúc không nên tức  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Đâu, kết nối với mấy con servo mà lúc được lúc không nên tức


tại coolemuse em nhớ input là opto ,  nên ttl hay rs232 đâu phải là vấn đề, có chăng nhanh quá ko truyền xa được

----------


## CKD

CoolMuscle hồi đó test TTL, có đảo phase ko thì chẵng nhớ luôn, hình như có. Input opto nên dây tín hiệu vào cực (-).

Có cái lúc đó test 2-3 loại gì đó. Hiện tượng là ngoài FT232 thì những cái còn lại đọc được tín hiệu toàn là tiếng ả rập. Nên không giao tiếp được.
Theo ý cá nhân thì tụi nó có nói chuyện với nhau. Nhưng còn lỗi đâu đó mà chưa check được nguyên nhân.

----------

